# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Sky high light

## StrataStruggler

I have a light I would like to replace.  It is in the entrance foyer.  This foyer is almost 2 storeys high.  At the moment there is an oyster light there so changing the lightbulb is not a practical operation.  My ladder does not allow me to reach the light fitting. 
I want to have a pendant light installed that hangs low enough to change a light bulb myself.  Plan to stick a lightweight ceiling rose over the holes left in the roof from the oyster light and have the pendant light go through this.  Does your average electricians ladder reach that high to do the job?

----------


## METRIX

All the sparkies we use carry a multitide of ladders, an extension ladder is probably the go, as long as there is a wall close enough to lean it on and reach the fitting. 
If there is no walls close enough, the use of an A frame ladder will be necessary, and not all would carry one that would reach that height safely.

----------


## StrataStruggler

No there isn't a wall for a ladder to lean on an reach the light. So an a frame ladder would be needed.  So do I ring around to find someone with a suitable ladder or is it something I could hire?

----------


## METRIX

Kennards do hire a 3.6m fibreglass A frame ladder, which might get to the light you mentioned [you would need to measure it], This is ok if you only want to change the globe yourself, but an expensive way if the globe goes again. 
If you want to change the light fittting, no need to hire the ladder, just ring various sparkies and see if they carry such a ladder, you will find one easily enough, as they would get this request on occasions and probably know another guy who has the ladder if they don't carry it themselves.

----------

